# Dirk's Fund has a SPECIAL NEEDS girl



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

THANK YOU for posting this! I read her story awhile ago. I will be kicking in some money for her treatment.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope Glassie will get the help she needs.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, those girls are beautiful!!!!! I hope she is able to have the surgery and heals beautifully.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I have my Glassie doll here with me in Afghanistan & am hoping she has her surgery & is on the mend before I return this fall--she is an absolute SWEETHEART who most certainly deserves to reach golden oldie status.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

That's awesome, Sheets!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Where is Glassie's sister????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glassie and Shayna*

Dirk's Fund: Do you have both Glassie and Shayna?
I hope they get adopted together and I pray you get lots of donations!
I so wish I could donate, if only I had a job!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Glassie and Shayna are both in the care of Dirk's Fund. SheetsSM was referring to the stuffed dog that you can get when you make a donation to Glassie's surgery.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I just tried to use the links to donate, and they didn't work for me. Anyone else run across this?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Same here Steph - going to Dirks website and see if it works

*UPDATE: If the link on this thread does not work the one on Dirk's website does: www.dirksfund.com *

*C'mon guys - getting close to what's needed!!!!!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Try this*

Try this

Click on this link

http://www.dirksfund.com/
and then click
add to cart
for whichever you want to do.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are direct links to the paypal pages:

Donation and get a stuffed Golden:

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...edb82468478c6e115945fd0658595dbb4bda98e0c5f8e


Donation alone:
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...ee17e99acf19529de9a5cb8b345b6900ea9ca1a1bd814


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

BUMPING FOR Glassie's heart surgery!!


----------



## GoldensRmylife (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent $100 for Glassie...wondering what total is up to because website is not updated...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I noticed the same thing, I donated and no updated amount. Hoping it gets there soon!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

If you use the Dirks Fund link, there is a tally - right now it shows $11,282 ! ! ! I'll be adding to it today.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We donated through Network For Good and indicated we wanted the money to go to a golden in need, so I am assuming they will use it for Glassie. 

I would LOVE to see her get the surgery soon!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The donation tally gets updated once a week , sooner if the web master has time. She will be going to Colorado to have the surgery. The valve has to start failing before they will do the surgery, but the money has to be in place before they operate. If all goes well the girls will be adopted together. These girls are very special. Thanks to all who has donated to help Glassie.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Prayers are with both girls!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad the girls will stay together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for Glassie's Heart Surgery!! Hoping that Glassie and Shayna will be adopted together!!!


Here are direct links to the paypal pages:

Donation and get a stuffed Golden:

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/we...b4bda98e0c5f8e


Donation alone:
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/we...0ea9ca1a1bd814 

*TOTAL CAN BE FOUND HERE

http://www.dirksfund.com/

TOTAL OF $11,882.00 OUT OF $15,000 HAS BEEN DONATED SO FAR!!!!
__________________*


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ohhhhh, they HAVE to stay together. My gosh, I got tears in my eyes just thinking that there was the slightest chance they wouldn't. Heck, I'd take them before I'd want to hear that!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They only way there arent going together is if something happens to Glassie!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I was able to donate through Dirk's Fund. I hope they reach their goal soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping for Glassie's Heart Surgery!!!!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Dirk's Fund is within $500 of their $15,000 goal for Glassie's surgery. Come on GRF, let's put them over the top!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh what the heck, I'll donate again. I got my Glassie dog very quickly after I donated the last time and she's a cutie pie!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Is there any news about Glassie?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll ask Maggie'sMom


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I never did get my stuffed Glassie after I donated several months ago. Wonder what happened.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The Dirk's Fund newsletter say that right now Glassie will not have the surgery. I think I already deleted it. From what I remember:

This summer they found a tumor on her (forgot what kind), so they removed that, and are hoping no others pop up. If another pops up they will need to do chemo.

She has her heart evaluated every six months at $1000 each time, and will only have the surgery if it gets worst. Right now she is stable. Prognosis for the the surgery is not very good 20 percent for the side of the heart her defect is on, but if the heart gets worst, the surgery will be mandatory. She will need to be flown to Colorado.

In the meantime they have separated her from her sister, because they did not think it was far for her to put her life on hold. They have mandatory visitation, and always will. They are doing very well separated, and her sister has probably found a home.

I hope Mary can fill in or correct anything I have said here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom

Why don't you email Mary at Dirk's and say you didn't get your Glassie toy-I am sure it was an oversight and sorry to hear that Glassie might not have the surgery.


----------

